# Pineapple Holder



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok so long story short as I am not really needing to talk about this. One of my bosses is a really great guy. More so a friend then a boss. One day I can into work and said I was thinking about getting into wood working because I obtained some tools that I thought would be cool to use. He asked me if I would be interested in helping him clean out his barn. He said he had some very old wood in there that he was sure I would appreciate if I started woodworking. I went down that weekend and he had a ton of wood. I could only load up my trailer with about a 1/5 of the wood and that all ended up being American chestnut. I tried to sell the wood straight out to no success so then I said screw it I will make some things to make money so I can buy more tools and do better projects. After a couple of weeks of making a couple projects my boss said to me that he would like to invent something. What he wanted was a rack to hold a fresh pineapple upside down for a couple hours. I guess (if you really like pineapple) a pineapple held right side up the juices fall to the bottom, he wanted to reverse that and have it juicy all the way through. So I knew this was my opprotunity to make something as a thank you. I went home and started immediately. Sadly, Tuesday he was driving from a clients office back to our office. He had a sudden heart attack and hit a tree and died. This is crushing me but I can get out to my garage and work on this thing it helps. So here it is. The pineapple holder. I will be adding some hooks in a bit cause he mentioned it should hold banana's also. In a couple weeks I will drive out and present it to his wife.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

I had to rush to get this done. I know had I had more time many of the elements would have been a bit more perfect


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

ok so I am having diffuclties uploading the pics and I need to go to the funeral so it will have to be later


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

ok hopefully this works


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Camera is acting up so the shot is not that great


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting. I wonder if it actually makes a difference.

What I wonder, though, is why when you mentioned that you'd like to do woodworking - then a friend gives you a bunch of wood - your first action was to try to sell the wood? Then _only after you couldn't sell the wood_ you tried to use some for woodworking. If I was that friend I'd certainly think twice about offering you any more goodies.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh crap, I re-read your post and just noticed the part about him having a heart attack and passing away. :huh: I'm very sorry to hear that. That's terrible and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

First off, I'd like to offer my condolences. I'm sorry for your loss. His wife will love this pineapple holder. I've never thought or heard of such a thing but I love your design. Your friend would have loved it and I know that his wife will too.
Fantastic work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's terrible. 
So sorry to hear. A story sounded great until you said he passed. 
Hope you can follow his desires on the pineapple holder. Looks good and looks like it could be a big hit. Nice idea!!!! Nice job!!!!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend. 
Cool idea as well. It does make for a sweeter pineapple if it is held upside down for about a day, we do it with ours. My wife has now requested that I build her one.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it actually makes a difference.
> 
> What I wonder, though, is why when you mentioned that you'd like to do woodworking - then a friend gives you a bunch of wood - your first action was to try to sell the wood? Then _only after you couldn't sell the wood_ you tried to use some for woodworking. If I was that friend I'd certainly think twice about offering you any more goodies.


The way I looked at it is a person trying to learn how to drive should not start by driving a BMW. Make your mistakes on the cheap stuff. I told him my plans to sell the stuff and buy tools even offered him $ if I where to sell it. He wanted nothing but a cleaned out barn


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotspiccoli said:


> The way I looked at it is a person trying to learn how to drive should not start by driving a BMW. Make your mistakes on the cheap stuff. I told him my plans to sell the stuff and buy tools even offered him $ if I where to sell it. He wanted nothing but a cleaned out barn


Well, if he knew of your intention to try selling the wood my point is rendered moot. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a great idea, a cool and good looking pine apple holder. Sorry for the loss, I'm sure your boss will like it. You've made a sweet tribute for him and his wife will appreciate it.


----------

